# head wound



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

i just bought 10 baby reds all 1.5-2".........this morning i woke up and one had a small scrap and a few scales missing on his head....i little while later it looks like some of the other fish attacked him. he has a "chunk" missing out of the top of his body.....so i seperated him from the rest of the fish. i am nervous he will die or other fish may attack......what should i do


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

sorry that its upside down......and not the greatest pic but its the best one i could get...........


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Melafix and salt...give it a week and see...Piranha tand to heal up tremendously when it comes to injury.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

should i keep him with other fish or keep him seperated


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Separated.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

ya they seek out and est the weekest that why he has a chunk out of his back.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

i just witnessed it happen to another.........happened much worse............a "fish fight"...the first one is one of the larger bullier fish but the second victim is much smaller and has much more damage.........very upsetting


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

You should always figure on having casualties with small reds its just in their nature..Either pull the damaged ones out and treat them or leave em in there and let natural selection take over.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Or if you notice witch one is the bully-Pull him and quarintine him-


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

or take out the mean little bastard one, cuase if you let " nature take its course" all you going to have is him.

HAHA!!!!!!!!! good timing AK LOL


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

unfortunatly i dont have a place to put damaged fish so i guess survival of the fittest kicks in........this blows


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Go get a divider or a cheap 20 gal tank.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

go buy a 5 10 gal tank for like twenty bucks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

D*ROC said:


> unfortunatly i dont have a place to put damaged fish so i guess survival of the fittest kicks in........this blows


Haveing a quarintine tank is a must man in this hobby-You really should aquire one when your able-Especially if your gonna try to group piranha

Yeah that was good timming man-LOL


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

i have the "bully" in a floating tank......its a small tank that is just sitting in thier normal tank...........how long should i keep him away from other fish


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

well make sure the whatever tank he is in has good filtration still and water flow and i would keep him away for a few days atleast if not till the others make a full recovery


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

this tank just floats in thier 125g. same water. same filtration.......just like a 6"longx4"widex4"deep............ best i could do


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Something is better then nothing in my opinion.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

so i got a quarintine tank like you suggested.....the 2 injured p's have healed wonderfully.......now when should i put the bully fish back into the large tank......when the other p's get to be around the bully fishes size?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to hear your fish healed up....As for that bully fish I would either just go ahead and add it back in if its close to the same size and keep an eye on em or sell it....If the bully continues to grow at the same rate the others grow it could be some time before they are all the same size.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

ill put him back in after i feed him when i get home from school tomorrow and watch him.......i dont want to get rid of him


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

all fish back in the 125g tank.......and all are fine, they have healed and the bully p has not attacked at all


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

i have the same exact thing happening 2 of mine have two head wounds ... why the head? i have no idea who it is ... i have 1 realy big one and 2 others that are almost there and the other 6 are in the middle . all under 2 inch


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

What is the temp in your tank??? What all are you feeding them?? Reason I ask is I've successfully house many more than what you have in a 125 multiple times and mine don't attack each other.


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

i have a 55 if you are talking to me. it is there second day in the tank and i have 9 i can see on of the lil guys spine







its like i have no control sad ..


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

i feed brine shrimp cubes flakes tilapia and nice feeders.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

my tank temp is 76-77degrees.....and feeding them blood worms and black worms....feed them three times a day......eat great.......the largest one was just gettin territorial i think i i gave that one to my friend so no worries, no cassualties


----------

